

Amber.checkout, a Chrome extension to re-use your buying data on 100 merchants - sradu
http://blog.amber.io/post/75505214460/amber-checkout-a-google-chrome-extension-to-buy

======
gcb0
Why? from the little info on that landing page, i assume this is amazon's one-
click shenanigan migrated to 100+ merchants? or do you go the step further and
also handle processing payments? being effectively just a
paypal/googlewallet/etc?

~~~
razvanr
For convenience and also being able to re-use that data on mobile. Entering
the same data again and again through checkout processes seems and feels like
a big waste of time to a lot of customers.

------
free652
I don't really understand what the product does, but I think it's similar to
LastPass -> Fill Form -> (Picks a credit card)

~~~
sradu
amber.checkout is part of an ecosystem of products that help you never fill
out checkout forms again.

* We have this Google Chrome Extension for desktop

* amberExpress which is an iOS browser extension

* amber.io as the API and checkout interface that merchants and publishers can use to help their users check out with two taps.

Also LastPass only fills out the form, we provide a 2-tap checkout process.

------
mrmch
Amazon style one-click checkout for the rest of the internet?

Text of the blog post is good, but a few more screenshots walking though "this
is what it actually does" and a list of support merchants to try it out on
would be awesome!

------
razvanr
As always, questions are welcome :)

~~~
edmack
Hey! I had a play with it, some quick thoughts:

* It could be helpful to open a browser tab with a welcome to Amber.Io. There is some amount of welcome text, but more hand-holding and big visual 'this is what we are' would be helpful.

I think there are two key things missing (questions in my user mind)-

One: what does it actually look like? What is this magical new amber button?
One image of the button, and the magical benefits it brings would peak my
visual memory when I see it in future and set me up to go

Two: The other thing that really feels missing is "how / where can I use this?
" if you just presented me with a visually appealing gallery of shopping sites
(bunch of names on image tiles, a bit like the W8 metro screen" then i'd be
able to start using it now. I currently have this weird uncertainty of
where/when Amber will kick into motion.

<end-rambling-thoughts/>

~~~
razvanr
Thanks, great feedback. I should've probably made the Supported Page more
visible and also have some emphasis on the actual Quick Checkout button.

Our philosophy is to make the experience as seamless as possible and just
display the Quick Checkout banner on supported product pages. The utility
should be in front of you when you need it but ideally without you having to
remember to use it.

